# Anyone got any New Years resolution or plans?



## CardBoardBox (Dec 31, 2010)

It's that time of year again. Uh. The beginning of it I guess. Any of you guys got any plans for the new year? Any things you owe it to yourself to stick to this year? For me I think I want to eat better and follow a strictly vegetarian diet. which for me means better research on how to keep myself nutrified properly so that I don't cave to my iron cravings and eat steaks when no ones watching. I already quit smoking... the hard part is staying quit. Once that spring time rolls around and I'm sitting in the sun on the pavement again, every part of my being is gonna scream at me to light up that tasty tasty drum tobacco. I ought to know better having had my pa die of lung cancer a few years back and having got pneumonia myself just a couple months back. Ah well, lifes short. I guess we'll see when the time comes.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Dec 31, 2010)

I plan to become less of a capitalistic pig, sell/trade/donate all my stuff & get an RV/BUS to roam the US. I have wanted this for years but have been sidetracked by my sick child, a failing relationship & societies idea of how life should be. My immediate goal is to just stop enabling those around me to waste our money. Will they then be truelly happy after they get that 100th webkinz doll or that 100th pair of slutty high heel shoes. I have officially put the brakes on spending & if that doesnt work I will stop earning all together & make us homeless again. Atleast we had eachother then. This whole thing is fucked up, having a bank account & being surrounded by stuff should make me feel secure but instead I feel fucking trapped.


----------



## CardBoardBox (Dec 31, 2010)

When I left home a year ago I got rid of all of my stuff less the things I could carry in my pack with me. It was the most liberating feeling in the world. We are bound by our possessions and having a place to keep them. I want experiences, not stuff to clutter my mind with.


----------



## Nelco (Dec 31, 2010)

Take better care of myself and quit being so understanding to p.o.s.
...finding people more (as shitty as it sounds) deserving of sincere friendship.
...next


----------



## graven (Dec 31, 2010)

highwayman said:


> This whole thing is fucked up, having a bank account & being surrounded by stuff should make me feel secure but instead I feel fucking trapped.


 

I agree with this.
I finally went along with my parents wish to go to school, so then i needed a job to pay back the loan. But I wouldn't have got the job without going to school. But I wouldn't have needed the job if I hadn't taken the loan to pay for school...

Hate that. I just plan to stop spending money and pay back all that I can so I'm not trapped in the corporate bs anymore.


----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 31, 2010)

i'm getting ready to hit the road again and i CAN'T fall back into drinking every day........fuck, spent years bouncing around the country, could have done anything, settled anywhere...but you cant work or accomplish much of anything if you have to drink every few hours not to get sick, ........and thats where it always ends up for me....wakin up dry heavin before the sun every morning.......i really dont wanna be on that catching the westbound thread............


----------



## Sydney (Dec 31, 2010)

this year i'm going vegan! i was vegan back in high school until i started squatting. that used to be my excuse, "i'm homeless", "i cant afford to stay vegan", blah blah blah. (wich means nothing since i know plenty of traveling vegans). since i am currently living in rehab, i have no more excuses! i have an entire food stamp card to myself, and a nice kitchen to prepare my vegan meals. i'm also considering the "quit smoking" thing, but i think i'll save that one for 2012 instead...lol:goat:


----------



## farmer john (Jan 1, 2011)

highwayman said:


> I100th pair of slutty high heel shoes. .


 
idk i sure appreciate those slutty heels  

no but for real i know where your coming from


----------



## MunicipalWaylan (Jan 1, 2011)

1. Stop smoking for good
2. Stop being such a consumer whore
3. Start on Gerson diet (and never die)


----------



## smellyskelly (Jan 1, 2011)

1. break my new horse into riding.
2. ride said horse to bar.
3. get used to living on a full working farm. [crops, livestock for kill, etc]


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jan 3, 2011)

bryanpaul.......i hear ya, cept fer me it was wakin up sick with heroin every morning. i have been always able to function whilst drinkin everyday, cept fer me it was what i DID whilst drinkin. would i sit on the sidewalk all day and spange another day away, or actually get off my ass n take advantage of the day?
---
sydney....... vegan is not hard IMO ...'specially w/ foodstamps- raw-vegan however is difficult. as a cooked-foods-vegan, there are lots and lots of diffrent options to choose from..lots of cooked foods to go by. and nowadays, they make so many soy products that are like meat/cheese. 
-------
i guess this year, i actually want to accomplish most of the goals i set for myself, for a change. I want to learn completely new things i had never even considered before. i want to become a more wellrounded invidual. and i want to loose any potential beer gut that may have developed in the past several years when i wasn't looking....


----------



## supersaiyanjesus (Jan 3, 2011)

My new years resolution was to spend at least a week in 10 different states.


----------



## Grimey (Jan 3, 2011)

It's kinda boring, but to start travelin and see as much as possible... 2011 is the year of shit gettin done yo!


----------



## Gudj (Jan 3, 2011)

I resolved to start smoking and enjoy 2011, since it can't be as bad as 2010 was for me.
Oh, and to prepare for the endtimes.


----------



## dharma bum (Jan 3, 2011)

Gudj said:


> I resolved to start smoking and enjoy 2011, since it can't be as bad as 2010 was for me.
> Oh, and to prepare for the endtimes.


 
i guess it is a good time to start something while everyone else is quitting something. as far as the endtimes go, and as much as i would love to see it first hand in my generation... not going to happen. but we can keep dreaming...


----------



## Grimey (Jan 3, 2011)

you gotta hope.... anyway kim jong il might send a nuke up tomorrow


----------

